# RIP Sir Colin Davis



## tgtr0660

One of the greatest conductors alive has passed away. The music world, the world, is poorer without him. RIP


----------



## Itullian

Loved his conducting.
Thank you Maestro.


----------



## Novelette

=( A remarkable conductor. His interpretations of Berlioz, especially, were great treasures.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## PetrB

There are periods where there seem to be clusters, spread out over a few years or 'compressed,' when those who know of these artists become aware that we are losing 'a generation' of great musicians.

Off the top of my head, drastically short and very incomplete, of late:
Alicia de Larrocha; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; Dame Joan Sutherland, now Colin Davis... and it goes on.

Apart from their enormous contributions and indefatigable dedicated service to the craft, many of them have also been simultaneously driven and enormously generous in both concern and action to pass on to younger generations all that they have learned and know from their font of knowledge and experience. 

Many a less renown fine musician has done the same. I'm certain many of us know of or can recall more than one teacher we hold in the same esteem 

Rest in peace; but moreover, my gratitude, a "thank you," which sounds wholly inadequate in the light of what was given -- and bless them all.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Sir Colin Davis. A recording legacy that few have matched.

View attachment 16410


----------



## Novelette

His recording of Berlioz's "Les Troyens" is a monument in its own right. Uncompromising...


----------



## LawrenceMcCrobie

The world has lost an amazing Musician.


Lawrence McCrobie


----------



## Nevohteeb

Amen.Yes, he was one of the world's finest conductors. I heard him, with the Toronto Symphony Orchestra, way, way back in the early 90's, conducting a Brahms symphony. BRAVO!,Sir Colin .


----------



## neoshredder

I instantly think Sibelius Symphonies when I think Sir Colin Davis. RIP.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Colin Davis according to me......
Berlioz: awesome
*Sibelius:* not so much but still very good, but the first *Sibelius* record I ever owned was Symphony no. 1 and Finlandia conducted by this great maestro.

RIP Colin Davis


----------



## Radames

I have both is Troyans recordings and much of his Sibelius. I missed seeing him conduct the Dresden State Orchestra when they came to VT years ago. Now I wish I could go back.


----------



## DavidA

Great musician. Appeared a very personable man too.


----------



## KenOC

Like all of us geezers, Sir Colin could be a bit cranky at times. Here's a report of an interview from last year. Tell us how you feel, Maestro!

Sir Colin Davis, celebrating his 85th birthday, has popped off about other maestros, notably Sir Roger Norrington and Sir John Eliot Gardiner, both of whom are best known for their historically informed performances of 18th century music. Sir Colin is concerned that many symphony orchestras have been "scared away" from some of the greatest music ever written -- Mozart, Haydn and Bach -- because of authentic performance practice interpreters.

He says, "I think those people hijacked that repertory to give themselves something to do. The way they play Baroque music is unspeakable. It's entirely theoretical. Most don't play the music because it's moving; they play it to grind out theories about bows, gut strings, old instruments and phrasing." He believes such musicians play "as though [the music] has no emotional content." Davis specifically cites Norrington's interpretations as "a foretaste of purgatory," and says Gardiner can be "horribly theoretical."


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> Like all of us geezers, Sir Colin could be a bit cranky at times. Here's a report of an interview from last year. Tell us how you feel, Maestro!
> 
> Sir Colin Davis, celebrating his 85th birthday, has popped off about other maestros, notably Sir Roger Norrington and Sir John Eliot Gardiner, both of whom are best known for their historically informed performances of 18th century music. Sir Colin is concerned that many symphony orchestras have been "scared away" from some of the greatest music ever written -- Mozart, Haydn and Bach -- because of authentic performance practice interpreters.
> 
> He says, "I think those people hijacked that repertory to give themselves something to do. The way they play Baroque music is unspeakable. It's entirely theoretical. Most don't play the music because it's moving; they play it to grind out theories about bows, gut strings, old instruments and phrasing." He believes such musicians play "as though [the music] has no emotional content." Davis specifically cites Norrington's interpretations as "a foretaste of purgatory," and says Gardiner can be "horribly theoretical."


I knew I liked this guy.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

No one else can compare to Sir Colin Davis' interpretations of Berlioz. He has been a favourite conductor of mine since I started listening to classical music and is a true inspiration.

RIP Sir Colin Davis, your spirit lives on in your music


----------



## Vaneyes

Afterthoughts from recording engineer Tony Faulkner.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=11035


----------

